# nose bleed



## codecrazy (Jan 28, 2009)

My doctor saw a child in the morning with a sinus infection.  Latter that same day the child came back in because of a nose bleed.  Do we put -25 modifier on this visit?


----------



## khawman (Jan 28, 2009)

It may be modifier 76, or an unlisted E & M CPT code. Check that insurance companies website, and review their policy for repeat E & M services on the same date.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 28, 2009)

yes, I'd put the .25 on the second visit - link the dx's accordingly.  the modifier 76 is for procedures  - not E/M's


----------

